# The Man from U.N.C.L.E. [ Danger Zone ]



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

> *Synopsis:* Set against the backdrop of the early 1960s, at the height of the Cold War, The Man from U.N.C.L.E. centers on U.N.C.L.E. agents Napoleon Solo and Illya Kuryakin. The two team up on a joint mission to stop a mysterious international criminal organization, which is bent on destabilizing the fragile balance of power through the proliferation of nuclear weapons and technology. The duo?s only lead is the daughter of a vanished German scientist, who is the key to infiltrating the criminal organization, and they must race against time to find him and prevent a worldwide catastrophe.



[YOUTUBE]-x08iNZ8Mfc[/YOUTUBE]​
God damn, this looks great and stylish as fuck. Also lulzy considering it's like Archer and Barry set in the 60's. The original series was a classic. And damn, that's a good accent from Superman.

BOURNE 5 fucked up, they should have cashed in this year, since it's like a spy genre renaissance.

DAY 1 MOTHERFUCKERS, DAY 1

​


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 12, 2015)

Everything Guy Ritchie has written that I've watch I've enjoyed, so I'll definitely watch this.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks perfect.

Oh crap this is Guy Ritchie!


----------



## Yoona (Feb 12, 2015)

The trailer looks good, this looks like something my brother would eant to see.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 12, 2015)

Won't be as good as Kingsman but should be a good watch. Trailer looked pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Not gonna lie.... God damn @ Alicia Vikander in those retro 60's dresses, and state of undress.

HNNNNNGH


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not gonna lie.... God damn @ Alicia Vikander in those retro 60's dresses, and state of undress.
> 
> HNNNNNGH



Only part of the trailer that interested me


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

She was 'aight.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunna

Pls


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

I mean, yeah, she looks good...just not good enough for me to 'hnng' over.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2015)

Cavill looks based 

Great accent he has got too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2015)

will watch this in cinemas over Kingsman

saw Kingsman trailer and didn't like all the kids/teenagers/young men .. I hate kids .. older guys are cooler


and Cavill looks more likeable here then in MoS


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Vault said:


> Cavill looks based
> 
> Great accent he has got too



what the fuck did you use JR Smith for


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tKAF-mhdI08[/YOUTUBE]

ALL FUCKING IN


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

I liked the previous trailer better


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

The new trailer is fantastic.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2015)

Cavill's accent


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 12, 2015)

Cavill's _American_ accent?

what about it? lots most Brits can mimic an American accent.


Hammer's the one actually putting in the work.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2015)

The improvement is what's staggering here


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw the trailer for this during Jurassic World, looks fantastic.

A lot more excited for this than another Bond.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]w_Ky4KPzKwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

ALL IN


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2015)

so much class, so much Cavill


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Hammer was so good in the Social Network that I always wonder what his brother is doing every time I see him in a movie.


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> ALL IN





Weiss said:


> so much class, so much Cavill


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Man From Uncle:
> 
> I'm going to go with a *B+* for this one.  Great characters.  Great chemistry between the primary trio.  And the acting was all pretty solid.  I was happy with Hammer's performance in particular.  He played this unhinged Russian spy and I totally bought him as the character; well done.  The movie was also really stylish.  I had a blast.
> 
> ...


reposting from another thread.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2015)

A couple of other thoughts:

I wonder if the advertising campaign was a bit misguided.  The trailers and TV spots made it seem like there would be a lot more action in this movie.  And that was just not the case.  Not a bad thing in my opinion.  We just had the non-stop extravaganza that is MI5.  I'm glad that this was a different kind of movie.

There were some really funny parts.  Solo made me laugh pretty hard when he lamented about how his jacket was still in the room when he noticed that the room was on fire.  (You will understand when you see the scene.). The other part that really killed my sides is when Solo found a picnic basket and enjoyed it while Ilya fought in the background and struggled for his life.

Hammer was a good spy.  I totally believe that he knew what he was doing; most of the time. He occasionally seemed like Statham in Spy though; and I wondered if he was just all talk.

Vikander looked beautiful.  And she was spunky and strong despite being matched with these legendary spies.  And her chemistry with Hammer was top notch.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A couple of other thoughts:
> 
> I wonder if the advertising campaign was a bit misguided.  The trailers and TV spots made it seem like there would be a lot more action in this movie.  And that was just not the case.  Not a bad thing in my opinion.  We just had the non-stop extravaganza that is MI5.  I'm glad that this was a different kind of movie.
> 
> ...



Rukia on fucking point.

I really enjoyed this film.

Such a refreshing take on a retro spy film. Dat cinematography and style, too.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]DFTPLpf1O-Y[/YOUTUBE]

DAT FEEL WHEN THIS TRACK KICKED FULL BLAST WITH THE DRUM ROLL BEFORE THE VOCALS WENT HARD LIKE A friend

SOOOOOOOO GOOD


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

ALSO GOD DAMN, CAVILL'S SWAGGER WAS OFF THE CHAIN

BASED SOLO


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

AND THE LIVE ACTION ARCHER VIBES THAT CAVILL GAVE OFF AS WELL

I FUCKING KNEW IT THE SECOND I SAW THE FIRST TRAILER


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

"I left my jacket in there."


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2015)

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2015)

did you like it more then Fant4stic, tari ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it will do very well in the American box office.  It will be up to the international audience to support the movie.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Fuck you America


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, there was only a handful of people watching it in the theatre i was in 


shame because it was a lot of fun


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

It sounds like some other markets are helping out:


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Berlin File*
> 
> korean spy action movie. not good. some of the fights were fun, but in general it was dull, grey, and generic, with a plot that was both convoluted and badly-put-together, with motivations and positions being vague for several characters. and korean actors should in general be required to speak english as little as possible because it's cringe-inducing to hear. one bright spot was that one of the bad guys was haissam haqqani from homeland, which was...unexpected
> 
> ...




      .


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2015)

Fuck you Luc


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2015)

Luc.  Did you like Rogue Nation?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 29, 2015)

It seems that this has been a good year for spy films (even if they usually are far less about spy work than about thrills).

I appreciated the blend of stale beer and martini sensibilities, but kind of have to side with Luc on Ritchie's tendency to over-direct some sequences and parts where style trumped substance were common (although I understand that certain parts were done the way they were on purpose such as the deliberate decision to streamline the sequence where they storm the island). On the whole, I didn't really feel all that emotionally invested in what was going on for the most part, but overall think it was a decent enough movie.

I'd say that among the three spy films I've seen from Hollywood this year: _Kingsman_>MI:RN>TMFU.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Luc.  Did you like Rogue Nation?



yeah, i posted my review in that thread iirc, i liked it a lot


----------

